# How much does a Lang 36 hold?



## alblancher (Jul 28, 2011)

I've had a couple of people ask what a Lang 36 will hold?  The freezer is bare so today is the day to find out.








a 9.5 lb brisket







15 lbs of butts

























14.5 lbs of ribs with the trimmings







Two racks on the top and everything else loaded in.

Before loading I got the Smoker to 300, rinsed with the hose and returned to 300. Loaded up and added fuel to get the smoker back to 300.  I'll let it settle down to 240 and let is smoke a couple of hours before I start mopping.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks good Al!

Love to see a full smoker!

I don't know why it is, but the food just seems to taste better if the smoker is full.

At least it seems that way to me.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 28, 2011)

At 3 hours I wrapped the ribs and separated the flat from the point then wrapped the flat.  The ribs are just about falling apart already so since I don't plan on eating them for lunch I'll let them go another hour or so and then remove them from the smoker and set them on the side.  When the wife gets home I'll take a rack and throw it on the grill with some BBQ sauce to finish them up for dinner.  Liz likes them pick the meat off the bones with your finger tender so that't the way they get done.

The flat was at 160 so I went ahead and wrapped it in foil and returned to the smoker.  Looks like its starting to rain so I need to get the smoker as close to the garage door as possible so I don't loose the heat

Smoken Al

You know I think the food tastes better in a full smoker because you have everything dripping on each other and all that fat from the ribs basting the brisket and butts.  I am using blueberry juice and apple juice as a mop.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow that's really fast for a brisket.

3 hours to get to 160.

Most of mine take 8+ hours to get there. 

Must have been one of those real bendy briskets.

Looking forward to more Q-view.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 28, 2011)

The brisket was a bit thin and I was running the smoker higher trying to get the majority of the smoke in before the rain.  When I separated the point and flat the fat layer was still bloody so the thermo wasn't in the right place, the temp reading must not have been at the center of the piece of meat.  Yes it was strange but never the less they both still had a lot of moisture in them so they will be fine.  As mentioned earlier the point went back on as is and the flat got wrapped and went back on.

When picking a brisket in the cryovac have you ever noticed that some of the flats have very pronounced grain in the muscle?  I saw a couple of them where the grain actually looked like ridges in the meat.  Last one of those I smoked was so tough I had to chop it up in small pieces and cook in bbq sauce to make it edible.   This one was thinner but much smoother, you could see the direction of the muscle strands but you had to look for them.   It was a very flexible brisket with little cap fat but a considerable amount of marbling.  Hope it comes out so it can be easily sliced, it sure looks good at this point.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks good Al I'm stocking up on some meat to fill the freezer as well.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 28, 2011)

If you are filling the freezers at the camp then I'm glad I don't have your grocery bill.  Thats 80 bucks of meat on the Lang,  I can imagine the smile on the meat manager's face when you go through the line.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    and the look on your wife's face   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## alblancher (Jul 28, 2011)

Ribs where fall of the bone tender after 5 hrs so I wrapped them in towels and set them aside to wait for dinner













The point is very tender and moist.  I am saucing a bit and putting  back on to crisp up some more













The flat is super tender but I decided to pull it so I rewrapped and returned to the smoker







I thought I was using blueberry juice to mop the meat but I guess it was blueberry syrup because there is more sugar then I expected, that is probably why everything is darker then I would expect.  But talk about smell good.

Thanks for looking waiting on the butts still,

Al


----------



## alblancher (Jul 29, 2011)

Final shots of brisket and butts

























Time to vacuum pack and freeze


----------



## alblancher (Jul 29, 2011)

BTW

I used blueberry syrup and apple juice as the mop for this smoke.  Tremendous,  I love the hint of blueberry and just enough sweetness to not be overpowering.   I am going to freeze some of the drippings in small containers along with the meat.  I don't think I will use BBQ sauce on this batch, just de-fat and heat up the drippings. 

Most of the Point was finished off last night, tender with a good, mild bark.  The rest will be gone after lunch.

I did cheat on the butts.  After 10 hrs on the smoker they where stalled at 180 so I placed them in a 250 oven.  Turned the oven off and went to bed a couple of hours later.  Next morning they where still warm and extremely tender and tasty.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2011)

It all looks good Al!


----------



## michael ark (Jul 29, 2011)

What a spread everything


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## hwynboy (Jul 31, 2011)

looks amazing...my smoker gets here tomorrow night at 5pm!!! I'm so excited to duplicate these results.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 31, 2011)

It all looks awesome Al


----------

